# "Batman:The Dark Knight" film technician dies in auto accident



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Warner Bros. and the film's producers said earlier today that a special effects technician involved in the filming of the new Batman movie has died in a car accident.An investigation has been launched after the man was killed when his 4x4 vehicle crashed into a tree during a dummy film run,Warner Bros. said in a statement.More info at the following link. http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20070925/119074522200.html


----------

